# Apple TV avec plusieurs ordinateurs



## napalmatt (19 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Peut-on utiliser l'Apple TV avec plusieurs ordinateurs (Apple) ? Admettons que j'ai deux ordinateurs, avec deux iTunes, et donc ayant chacun lors propres albums (photos et musicaux), pourrais-je copier les deux contenus sur l'Apple TV sans la flasher ? 

Si je suis obligé de la flasher pour pouvoir copier du contenu de différentes sources, est-ce que l'application Remote pour commander l'Apple TV via l'iPhone fonctionnera toujours ? Y a t il eu des tests de fait par l'un d'entre vous ?

Merci de vos retours.
z


----------



## mandrak134 (20 Septembre 2009)

En utilisant la nouvelle fonction de partage à domicile voir ici, tu dois pouvoir synchroniser l'ATV avec 1 seul ordinateur. Du coup plus besoin d'en utiliser 2 ou plus.
Tiens nous au courant pour savoir si ça marche.


----------



## napalmatt (21 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Aïe, en fait je ne l'ai toujours pas commandé... Avant, je voudrai m'assurer de l'adéquation de ses fonctionniltés avec mes besoins.

J'ai regardé cette fonction iTunes (partage à domicile), mais j'ai l'impression qu'il copie en local les chansons des bibliothèques partagèes que l'on souhaite avoir dans notre bibiliothèque locale. Donc je me retrouverai à merger les X bibliothèques sur le Mac que je synchroniserai avec l'Apple TV.

Du coup sur le même principe, j'ai pensé mettre le tout sur un disque externe, et crée une sorte de bibliothèque externe (qui serait la fusion de toute les bibliothèques de la maison) dont je donnerai l'adresse à iTunes (le iTunes de n'importe quel Mac de la maison) comme étant la nouvelle bibliothèque locale le temps de la synchroniser avec l'Apple TV. 
Après, je débranche le disque externe et je redis à iTunes où trouver la bibliothèque locale classique. Ca demande l'achat d'un disque externe en plus, mais au moins je n'ai pas tous mes oeufs dans le même panier, et je m'évite d'avoir X gigas de musiques que je n'écoute pas sur mon Mac.

Ca vous parait jouable ?


----------



## antmuc (2 Novembre 2009)

napalmatt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peut-on utiliser l'Apple TV avec plusieurs ordinateurs (Apple) ? Admettons que j'ai deux ordinateurs, avec deux iTunes, et donc ayant chacun lors propres albums (photos et musicaux), pourrais-je copier les deux contenus sur l'Apple TV sans la flasher ?
> 
> ...



Salut,

à ma connaissance, il n'est pas possible de synchroniser l'ATV avec 2 ordis.
Par contre, tu peux ajouter des bibliothèques iTunes partagées à ton ATV. Donc au final tu as:
- une bibliothèque synchronisée complétement avec l'un des ordis
- un accès distant à la 2ème bibliothèque iTunes. 

L'inconvénient étant que la 2ème bibliothèque n'est dispo qu'en streaming, donc le 2ème ordi doit être allumé (le streaming video fonctionne chez moi sans problème avec un iMac connecté à l'ATV via Airport Extreme)


----------



## napalmatt (2 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ton retour. 
Du coup, j'ai opté pour la solution d'externaliser la bibliothèque iTunes sur un disque externe afin de décharger le disque local de l'ordinateur. Les musiques et les vidéos prennent une place folle. Dans cette nouvelle bibliothèque externalisée, j'ai fusionné les bibliothèques iTunes des deux ordinateurs. Le but étant de ne pas allumer les ordinateurs pour écouter de la musique sur sa chaîne, c'est une solution qui me convient, sans trop de gymnastique lors de la synchronisation entre l'Apple TV et iTunes.


----------

